# pink dress



## chand

I need help to knit beautiful dress. I can manage the rest except the how to organise the flower in the bottom half.If any body knows the link ---help please


----------



## donna873

omg that is a beautiful pattern.


----------



## luvrcats

Looks difficult....but, oh, so gorgeous. Who will be lucky recipient?? She will be one happy little girl and this will be lovely on her! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gapeach31781

That is gorgeous, I'd love to knit that myself If can find pattern.


----------



## chand

sharethefun said:


> Looks difficult....but, oh, so gorgeous. Who will be lucky recipient?? She will be one happy little girl and this will be lovely on her! :thumbup: :thumbup:


My granddaughter


----------



## Swedenme

Beautiful dress can you share the link to the pattern


----------



## jinx

http://knitting.blogcu.com/bebek-orgu-modelleri-4/1919119
I am no good with translation. Perhaps you can figure it out or someone else will help.


----------



## raedean

wow.so pretty


----------



## yover8

My guess is that the flowers are made separately -from center out on DPNS - and then Hand stitched on to the skirt. The flowers are identical but their placement / orientation is not


----------



## Jaevick

Like everyone else....I'd love that pattern also.


----------



## dgid

jinx said:


> http://knitting.blogcu.com/bebek-orgu-modelleri-4/1919119
> I am no good with translation. Perhaps you can figure it out or someone else will help.


I went to this site and when I clicked on the picture all that happened was an enlargement of the picture - no pattern.


----------



## ParkerEliz

Cute cute dress.


----------



## ParkerEliz

I went to the link. When I touched the picture it downloaded something. Let me see what it is. Hopefully something other than a virus...


----------



## ParkerEliz

Darn, it only downloaded the picture to my phone.


----------



## GinB

yover8 said:


> "...The flowers are identical but their placement / orientation is not."


They alternate between a petal pointing straight down; then to two petals reaching the same bottom row as the aforementioned petal (pointing straight down); continuing this pattern across.

Seems like many are interested in this pattern, as am I. I did find this person'e email address:

Option 1: You could compose an email in English, use Google Translate to translate it into Russian, and ask for the link to the pattern. The email address is [email protected]

Option 2: You could search the 325 pages of the blog and look for the pattern. (There are both crochet and knit patterns provided, plus alternative crafts as well.)


----------



## babsbarb

The general thought here - flowers made separate, then applied. Have you looked for a flower pattern?


----------



## Naneast

Beautiful dress! Well done.. :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme

I think if you find a pattern for a similar dress and there is one because I have found one , all you then have to do is make the flowers to go on the bottom 5 nice petals/leaves put together with a covered button in the middle plenty of free patterns for them. That's what I am going to do


----------



## moonriver

Gorgeous dress so beautifully made


----------



## chand

GinB said:


> They alternate between a petal pointing straight down; then to two petals reaching the same bottom row as the aforementioned petal (pointing straight down); continuing this pattern across.
> 
> Seems like many are interested in this pattern, as am I. I did find this person'e email address:
> 
> Option 1: You could compose an email in English, use Google Translate to translate it into Russian, and ask for the link to the pattern. The email address is [email protected]
> 
> Option 2: You could search the 325 pages of the blog and look for the pattern. (There are both crochet and knit patterns provided, plus alternative crafts as well.)


THanks

I got to the link and like mentioned by so many of us , it permits download the picture only . Yes there are 325 pages and i will sit down and look into each page.

I am not sure if the language is Russian . To me it appearers to be Turkish but then I could be wrong. Need best wishes and good luck to decipher it


----------



## chand

yover8 said:


> My guess is that the flowers are made separately -from center out on DPNS - and then Hand stitched on to the skirt. The flowers are identical but their placement / orientation is not


 I spent some time on net searching for the pattern link. So far i have not been able to .Looking at the pattern again and again I agree with your observation that flowers are knitted separately and sewn afterwards. The hat is fairly straightforward.


----------



## chand

yover8 said:


> My guess is that the flowers are made separately -from center out on DPNS - and then Hand stitched on to the skirt. The flowers are identical but their placement / orientation is not


 I spent some time on net searching for the pattern link. So far i have not been able to .Looking at the pattern again and again I agree with your observation that flowers are knitted separately and sewn afterwards. The hat is fairly straightforward.


----------



## GinB

The language is Russian. I use Google Chrome. When I right click at the top (below the address bar) I get an option to have the page translated. When there is more than one page to view (and I have already right-clicked and selected to have the page translated), it automatically translates each successive screen.


----------



## GinB

I looked through all the blog pages. The pattern is not there.


----------



## beaz

Here is a pattern for the flower but it is in French and I get this error message when I try to translate:

400. Thats an error.

Your client has issued a malformed or illegal request. Thats all we know.

http://www.julypouce.fr/?s=broche&submit.x=-1082&submit.y=-298


----------



## chand

beaz said:


> Here is a pattern for the flower but it is in French and I get this error message when I try to translate:
> 
> 400. Thats an error.
> 
> Your client has issued a malformed or illegal request. Thats all we know.
> 
> http://www.julypouce.fr/?s=broche&submit.x=-1082&submit.y=-298


Thanks very much. I was successful in getting it translated to english


----------



## Hesska

chand said:


> Thanks very much. I was successful in getting it translated to english


Hi would you please share the translation. Thanks


----------



## vasantha

If click the link only the picture is coming not the pattern if you can send the pattern my Russian friend can translate
thank you


----------



## chand

vasantha said:


> If click the link only the picture is coming not the pattern if you can send the pattern my Russian friend can translate
> thank you


The link for pin dress is the one where only the picture is coming. There are no instructions /pattern in any language.

The instruction for the flower are in French --but it is not the same flower as in the dress


----------



## Needlesgalore

They have such pretty patterns. Too bad they are not translated into English.


----------



## chand

GinB said:


> The language is Russian. I use Google Chrome. When I right click at the top (below the address bar) I get an option to have the page translated. When there is more than one page to view (and I have already right-clicked and selected to have the page translated), it automatically translates each successive screen.


I am not able to get the link to the instructions in any language.Can you please post the link.


----------



## yona

The language is Turkish, not Russian.

Beautiful dress.... add me to the list if anyone can find an English language translation.


----------



## tweeter

very pretty dress


----------



## SwampCatNana

GinB said:


> The language is Russian. I use Google Chrome. When I right click at the top (below the address bar) I get an option to have the page translated. When there is more than one page to view (and I have already right-clicked and selected to have the page translated), it automatically translates each successive screen.


My Google CHrome says it is Turkish.


----------



## SwampCatNana

I found it and translated from Turkish but I can't get the link to work.

ETA: I have checked 8 pages from Google, and from the translations this dress is NOT a pattern. It is a ready made item to buy.


----------



## Jeanie L

Would also love to have the pattern...


----------



## chand

SwampCatNana said:


> I found it and translated from Turkish but I can't get the link to work.
> 
> ETA:  I have checked 8 pages from Google, and from the translations this dress is NOT a pattern. It is a ready made item to buy.


I tend to agree with you. I am going to ask an expert friend of mine if she could work out the pattern from the picture.


----------



## SwampCatNana

chand said:


> I tend to agree with you. I am going to ask an expert friend of mine if she could work out the pattern from the picture.


 :thumbup:


----------



## chand

babsbarb said:


> The general thought here - flowers made separate, then applied. Have you looked for a flower pattern?


Yes and know --- inow how to knit flower --hopefully i will post it ia day or two ___??


----------



## chand

Swedenme said:


> I think if you find a pattern for a similar dress and there is one because I have found one , all you then have to do is make the flowers to go on the bottom 5 nice petals/leaves put together with a covered button in the middle plenty of free patterns for them. That's what I am going to do


I agree


----------



## chand

chand said:


> I agree


P. Can you send link for the dress--thanks


----------



## GinB

yona said:


> The language is Turkish, not Russian.
> 
> Beautiful dress.... add me to the list if anyone can find an English language translation.


I'll take your word for it. How I thought it was Russian was that I inserted Russian words in the site's search box and got a result. My bad. Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## GinB

chand said:


> I am not able to get the link to the instructions in any language.Can you please post the link.


There were no instructions - only a photo, and that link was already provided.


----------



## karno49

I've sent an e-mail asking if there are patterns available. If I get a reply I will share it. There are some seriously beautiful patterns there!!


----------



## karno49

Chand, you said on your original post that you can manage everything except the flowers. If you have a pattern that you've made up, could you share it with us please? Thank you in much anticipation!!!


----------



## chand

karno49 said:


> Chand, you said on your original post that you can manage everything except the flowers. If you have a pattern that you've made up, could you share it with us please? Thank you in much anticipation!!!


I have not finished as yet -- injured my rt index finger. Once .Will post the picture as soon as i have finished


----------



## Ozzie Jane

yover8 said:


> My guess is that the flowers are made separately -from center out on DPNS - and then Hand stitched on to the skirt. The flowers are identical but their placement / orientation is not


Yover, you have a good eye for detail. I didn't notice that until you pointed it out. Jane


----------



## chand

Ozzie Jane said:


> Yover, you have a good eye for detail. I didn't notice that until you pointed it out. Jane


I agree with you but i am worried that five flowers on the lower front edge of dress will make it heavy and it may tend to drag the whole dress down--unless the dress and flowers are made id same colour but different thickness of yarn. I will have try as soon my rt finger heals from the injury i sustained recently


----------



## karlikn

nope, it's not Russian. I speak Russian, it is not Russian website, it is Turkish. I can help you with translation from Russian into English, if you need it.


----------

